# Electronic Flare/distress beacon



## Smoke_N_Finn (Mar 7, 2018)

Didn't know there was such a thing, glad I didn't update my flares yet ordered one of these instead.
https://www.westmarine.com/buy...;cm_mmc=EM-_-Promo-_-N/A-_-N/A
For anyone else who is tired of buying flares every few years,
Finn

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisconsinwalleyewarrior (Mar 31, 2018)

Smoke_N_Finn said:


> Didn't know there was such a thing, glad I didn't update my flares yet ordered one of these instead.
> https://www.westmarine.com/buy...;cm_mmc=EM-_-Promo-_-N/A-_-N/A
> For anyone else who is tired of buying flares every few years,
> Finn
> ...


Bought one last year stated coast guard approved Waiting to get checked to see what they say


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?threads/324342/
Flares


----------

